
Hey Millenials  You Are Suffering from Information Overload - shekhargulati
https://medium.com/@stoicpath/hey-millenials-you-are-suffering-from-information-overload-fdb53e10fe75#.pjb7ojbl8
======
dalke
I rather like this quote from Knuth: "Rather than trying to stay on top of
things, I am trying to get to the bottom of things."

I've recently been learning some of the history of my field, chemical
information. That was a Big Data of the 1940s, and many of the information
retrieval pioneers presented at and even worked on chemical information
management.

As a side-effect, I've been reading about the information overload in the
post-war era, the information explosion of the 1960s, and the need for
'current awareness' for all the world's literature.

Except for a few details, the complaints and issues then are the same as now.
I think the headline call out to 'Millenials' is a good one, since it's a
lesson each generation has to learn on its own. But it's also one which isn't
fully learned by any generation.

